#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  LATEST EDITION OF PIPs (Process Industry Practices) - SOME 2009

## msaad2

Hello people,

Below please find link to the LATEST version of PIPs. Please note this is ALL I have. Please kindly refrain from asking me if I have any more, I do not. Also, please note that some of them are not necessarily 2009 b/c the PIP website has not updated them. The attached files are the latest PIPs to the best of my knowledge and I am sharing all that I have.

All the best,



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: LATEST EDITION OF PIPs (Process Industry Practices) - SOME 2009

----------


## magdyharby1

very nice work

many thanks

----------


## mhrizadi

thanks man

----------


## Alex_9710278

Please share process document of PIP. Thank in advance.

----------


## kp2008

That is a nice material,,, Thank for sharing,,,

----------


## zefilo

thanks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks a lot

----------


## anysolutions

We must thank you for this wonderful contribution....

----------


## raids1025

Thanks a lot.  Great!!1

----------


## hsabasa

Link is not working....please re-upload. Thanks

----------


## esar

thanks a lot for your work

----------


## Chad2009

thank you very much

----------


## nocion_2h

thank you

See More: LATEST EDITION OF PIPs (Process Industry Practices) - SOME 2009

----------


## f81aa

msaad2, thanks for sharing

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks man.... it's always important to have updated information.  Thanks again !!!!

----------


## Tiberius

thanks

----------


## medmane

Thanks

----------


## Devkumar

Hii...

Can anybody help to find Process Control-PIPs ? Pls upload it.

----------


## msaad2

Links are working just fine...try again.

----------


## mhuelva

thanks

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou Friend

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

nice, thanks

----------


## foxawan

Can somebody e-mail it to me. We have file downloading issues at my work place.

See More: LATEST EDITION OF PIPs (Process Industry Practices) - SOME 2009

----------


## feune111962

Thank you

----------


## msaad2

> Link is not working....please re-upload. Thanks



Link is working just fine. Please try again.

----------


## inelecstar

thanks for sharing

----------


## omli

thanx very much

----------


## sessom

thank you...

----------


## montyt

thanks vewry much

----------


## greges2009

Thanks msaad2

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for keeping us updated with the latest editions... PIP is a very good source of information for Design Engineers.  Thanks again

----------


## gord

Thansk, great job.

----------


## shakmed

> Link is working just fine. Please try again.



Very good work msaad2 !! Tks for nice contribution and double thanks for heeding to members' calls, which is not the case with many - even moderators.

----------


## NESTIN

Great Work....

Regards;

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou very much friend...........

See More: LATEST EDITION OF PIPs (Process Industry Practices) - SOME 2009

----------


## nenabulele

pls does any one have a different link  to this book  LATEST EDITION OF PIPs (Process Industry Practices) , tried downloading but got an error massage, 
thank every one for the good work, u all are the best

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thanks a lot

----------


## konoha

great...thanks

----------


## shfsart

Thanks man,

Is it possible post the other sections sucj Process Control, Structure ,..........?

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## nutcha

Thank you very much

----------


## zhaoy

Thank you very much for your shares

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the sharing the latest PIP, friend

----------


## orlyboy

Thank you very much for the great share. I haven't open it yet but I have to say thank you in advance.
Do the file (RAR) includes native file of text, symbol on AutoCAD or Microstation?

Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

Here are the PIP Electrical EL files that I have...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for sharing the latest PIP docs

See More: LATEST EDITION OF PIPs (Process Industry Practices) - SOME 2009

----------


## orlyboy

> Here are the PIP Electrical EL files that I have...
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Nabilia,

Thank you for the great share highly appreciated, but what I am looking for is the NATIVE file of electrical SYMBOLS, TEXT, ETC. in Autodesk format (.DWG).

Hope you can share the file.

Thank you for your valuable share.
Orlyboy

----------


## Nabilia

PIP STF05501-Feb. 2002 Fixed Ladders and Cages Technical Correction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mrk

We must thank you for this wonderful contribution....

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for Contributing your wonderful collection.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank you very much

----------


## suscritor

Looking for this s long time... Thanks a lot

----------


## ghostforever

Wow Thank You....

----------


## mirro

bravo

----------


## junior_engineer

thanks!!

----------


## Ravindranath

thanks a lot

----------


## poomins

Thank a lot friend

----------


## sumon emam

dear Nabilia, 


do u have PIP's related to coating/insulation/refractory and document management. thanks in advance.See More: LATEST EDITION OF PIPs (Process Industry Practices) - SOME 2009

----------


## losmoscas

thanks

----------


## Nabilia

PIP Insulation files


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

PIP coatings files


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zhaoy

Thanks everyone who shared their information to us.

----------


## GOLF1963

Thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

Folks

In the following link you will find a set of PIP standards... thanks to the uploader...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy and keep on sharing

----------


## kanankiri

thank you

----------


## Pr1am0

this is very good, thanks......

----------


## minhphuongpham

Can you repost? File not found




> Folks
> 
> In the following link you will find a set of PIP standards... thanks to the uploader...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goodman

> Thanks



Many thanks

----------


## jlfu3

Does anyone got the PIP INEG1000 (10/2010)? I need the Insulation Design Guide as changed in 2007 at least.  Thanks

----------


## sTeezZy

Does anyone have the LATEST EDITION OF PIPs (Process Industry Practices) please contact me. Thanks for sharing!

See More: LATEST EDITION OF PIPs (Process Industry Practices) - SOME 2009

----------


## josefreitas

you can find by google on : h-t-t-p://www.4shared.com/get/rCcarAqq/Process_Industry_Practices__PI.html

----------


## Mikepehli

Dear Gents 
Does any body has the PIP for pipelines?
It will be appreciated if they are up loaded
thks in advance
m


 PLC00002 Abbreviated Pipeline Terms and Acronyms	
PL SYS PLC00005Design of Metallic Pipeline Systems
PL SYSPLCM0001 Pipeline Systems Nomenclature	
PL SYSPLSC0001Fabrication and Examination Specification for ASME B31.8 Metallic Piping	
PL SYSPLSC0021Pressure Testing of ASME B31.8 Pipeline Systems
PL SYSPLX03CS5S01 Pipeline Systems ASME B31.8 Material Specification, Inside Production Well Site Facility, Class 300, Carbon Steel, 0.03125" (1/32) C.A., Sweet, Design Factor 0.6

----------


## petr0leum

Could you upload it again please?

----------


## nnarvind

Kindly reupload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] please

----------


## trickz21

Kindly reupload again the latest PIP standards. Thanks in advance

----------


## Techman123

Hello friends,
please share the latest full set of PIP practices.
thank you in advance

----------


## kerkneus

Hello Techman123,

Please try these two links : 

h t t p s ://www.4shared.com/rar/FtkI6JH5/Process_Industry_Practices.html
h t t p s://www.4shared.com/rar/ds m tTD2j/Process_Industry_Practices__PI.html

Enjoy.

----------


## kerkneus

h t t p s://www.4shared.com/rar/d***TD2j/Process_Industry_Practices__PI.html

----------


## kerkneus

4shared.com/rar/d***TD2j/Process_Industry_Practices__PI.html

----------

